# Best winter wax?



## chriswilson (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi all, 

Just wanted to know what everybody thought is the best winter wax to use? 


thanks


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Swissvax BOS


----------



## e60mad (Dec 10, 2007)

or poor mans version of that: colli 845


----------



## chriswilson (Aug 6, 2014)

I have simoniz natural wax, chemical guys butter wet wax, chemical guys luminous black wax & Meguiars #26 Hi Tech Liquid Wax.

Have always wanted to try the swissvax though!


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Hybrids possibly worth a mention...

SNH, FK1000p, Soft 99 Fusso.


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

collinite 476 :thumb:


----------



## Billio (Oct 29, 2013)

fatdazza said:


> Swissvax BOS


BOS is a great wax but wouldnt be my first choice in winter......Shield is a much better choice imo


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Britemax Vantage or Bouncers Fortify for me


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Sheep last year showed that Bilt Hamber Finis Wax lasts longer than Collinite 476 or FK1000P. So as far as waxes go, that's probably the most durable.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

No brainer, Dodos Supernatural Hybrid. 
Gonz.


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

fatdazza said:


> Swissvax BOS


A great wax BOS is it is however a show wax and isn't designed for winter with a durability of 1-3 months, in winter it would be much less.

As mentioned above shield would be the best Swissvax wax to use. I personally had 8 months out of it!


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Brigham1806 said:


> A great wax BOS is it is however a show wax and isn't designed for winter with a durability of 1-3 months, in winter it would be much less.
> 
> As mentioned above shield would be the best Swissvax wax to use. I personally had 8 months out of it!


It is a great Winter wax if you apply every two months


----------



## Rodriguez (Apr 5, 2011)

For me, winter wax is always Collinite. This year is going to be 915.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

I also found Finis lasted longer than FK1000P.

Have a fair few waxes but for speed of use i wonder how well the Bilt Hamber Hydra wax would last, i have a bout 4 bottles of that....:lol:


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

rubbishboys for mine


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

AG HD Wax seems to have a tough reputation, which I aim to test this winter.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I use either soft99 fusso, fk1000p or Autoglym HD.
All will last about 6 months and be fine for winter


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

cheekymonkey said:


> rubbishboys for mine


rubbishboys


----------



## dubb (Aug 27, 2009)

Collinite 476S for me, couple of coats on the wifes motor and the Golf and we'll be grand!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

dubb said:


> Collinite 476S for me, couple of coats on the wifes motor and the Golf and we'll be grand!


That's my favorite go to winter wax, does exactly what it says on the tin (and all that).


----------



## tigercub (Jan 1, 2014)

AF Desire for me


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

i will be testing bouncers fortify on mums and dads cars this winter


----------



## Tonie (May 26, 2014)

Rascal_69 said:


> i will be testing bouncers fortify on mums and dads cars this winter


Interesting topic. Shield is mentioned a couple of times, which is probably due to the PTFE in the wax? So what about the Bouncers waxes with PTFE? That would be cheaper then sending your money to the Swiss…

EDIT: sorry, thought Bouncer's 22 contained PTFE, but apparently I am wrong...

To answer the TS, not decided what I will do, but I don't really want to invest in a new product. So I will probably bring out Power Seal (which is not a wax, I know…)


----------



## _Steven67 (Apr 8, 2014)

I may give finis a try for winter.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

476s for me


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

I have Autoglym HD wax and will be using Aqua wax once a month. Around Christmas time, I will reapply some HD just because I have a large double garage and can do these things in relative comfort.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Zymol Royale



Soul boy 68 said:


> rubbishboys


It's a wax


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

Berylburton said:


> I have Autoglym HD wax and will be using Aqua wax once a month. Around Christmas time, I will reapply some HD just because I have a large double garage and can do these things in relative comfort.


Show off  I'll be in my onesie on boxing day waxing on my drive way :buffer:


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

123HJMS said:


> Show off  I'll be in my onesie on boxing day waxing on my drive way :buffer:


I think, na na nana nah comes to mind


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

roscopervis said:


> Sheep last year showed that Bilt Hamber Finis Wax lasts longer than Collinite 476 or FK1000P. So as far as waxes go, that's probably the most durable.


The Thread in question..

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=327618

All of them are very durable, but Finis lasted the longest under my test conditions. Might be doing another one this year, starting hopefully sometime in November (garage is full of crap right now, can't polish/wax).


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Soul boy 68 said:


> rubbishboys


http://www.carnaubawaxshop.co.uk/de...9kdWN0cy8yL2Nhcm5hdWJhLXdheD9zb3J0Ynk9:thumb:


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=323940&highlight=winter+wax


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Carshine said:


> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=323940&highlight=winter+wax


but that was last year, totally different this year


----------



## GAVSY (Mar 19, 2013)

+1 for Bilt Hambers Finis Wax. It's what my cars will be wearing through the winter.
Superb durability and beading from what I've found, also shown by 'sheep' and his awesome test/write up.

FK1000p will be on the rest of the families cars, it's also very good but Finis Wax pips it for me, is that selfish???? 

Probably


----------



## _Steven67 (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm going to order some Finis I think, it will be this years winter protection.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

_Steven67 said:


> I'm going to order some Finis I think, it will be this years winter protection.


Just found a sample size pot on the bay for just over a tenner

URL: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=171155230760&alt=web


----------



## _Steven67 (Apr 8, 2014)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Just found a sample size pot on the bay for just over a tenner
> 
> URL: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=171155230760&alt=web


Elite car care do the sample pot too! Going to place an order with them tomorrow for it and bouncers new qd.


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

I don't know which is the best but Collinite 476s does the job.:thumb:


----------



## sealthedeal (Mar 28, 2014)

fk1000p and 476 are the most reputable longest lasting hitters you would find in most "best winter wax" posts.


----------



## BTS (Jul 22, 2013)

Obsession Wax Itus for me!


----------



## Renegade (Nov 8, 2010)

This post comes up every year!!
I think it is a very difficult question to answer due to all the variables.
Is it just for protects and durability or do you want the car to look great and don't mind reapplying every 2 months? Do you want a quick and simple job or are you gonna spend a lot of time on the car before you apply the LSP?
I don't think there is a wax out there that does exactly what everyone wants!
Its all personal opinion.
I am trying Collinite 476s this year.
2 coats of AG HD wax have been the norm on my car for the last couple of years but I found it helps to top it up after every few washes with a QD.
Good luck with what ever you decide to go with. Let us know how it faired!

:thumb::buffer:


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

hmmmmmm


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Trying Soft99 Fusso this winter

Previously used FK1000 and Collinite 845 which both did a decent job


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

I'm sticking with 2 coats of 476s over Jetseal 109.

Last ages and I think it really protects the paint so I see no point in changing.


----------

